
PyPy3.3 v5.2 alpha 1 released - pjenvey
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/05/pypy33-v52-alpha-1-released.html
======
stubish
Still got a way to go, but catching up with the CPython moving target fast.

I hope they can get there and, assuming the end result is better, navigate the
technical and political challenges replacing CPython as standard. Adoption
will remain low unless that happens because CPython is still excellent for
most use cases.

------
whacker
hallelujah!

